# Route to the Rhine



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

We have been to France for the last 3 years and this year want to go to Germany, people have told us its very nice in the Rhine area and we would like to go, can anyone suggest anywhere for us, i cant walk very well but i can cycle. we will have 14 days in total.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

There are more aires along the Mosel, loads of them

The Rhine is also lovely, but not as many aires but still plenty, you could do both

Cycle paths along both in profusion

Saarburg on the river Saar is a lovely stopoff if you are going via Luxenbourg (cheap fuel) and the ald stat is very pretty and accessible easily by bike


Have a great time

Aldra


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

I would recommend going Lille, Namur, Luxembourg. as you will save yourself about 50 euros in tolls( dont do the Belgian bit in the dark beacuse of the potholes)

Fill up in Luxembourg if you get chance.

Stellplatz are generally higher quality than aires. many have electric and many overlook the rivers.

Moselle is more compact and more stellplatz/km, particularly good in september as its Wine fest time.

I would recommend. Trier, interesting city with roman amphitheatre. good stellplatz by the river, about 10 euros?? with reasonable wifi deal.

Breissach as a good place to visit Colmar ( only a crappy municipal in Colmar) and go onto Freiburg.

but there really are loads of great places, have a look at

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

I haven't used them myself, but a lot of the busses that run along the Mosel valley have large bike trailers on the back.

What seemed to be happening was that people would cycle off in one direction (as @Aldra says - cycle paths in profusion, and all pretty flat) and then get the bus back.

Next time we visit that area I intend to work out exactly how this works, and make use of it.

The Mosel isn't far at all (about 5 hrs drive from calais), bimble downstream from trier to Koblenz, from where you can head up the Rhine.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We are at the moment on the mosel at Wintrich. The only Stellplatz with working WiFi. We did a route from Calais to a French Aire at Bavay. Easy drive on N/D roads. Aire is 800 yards fram supermarket.

Next day we drove onto Belgium and stayed on a very well laid out Stellplatz at Blegny Mine. This is a n old coal mine turned into a museum with lots to see outside. Another easy drive.

We then drove onto Aachen and Koln Stellplatz. Easy drive down the Rhine to Koblenz calling in at Rremagen and Andernach.

All you have to do then is follow the Mosel down to Trier stopping at over 30 well laid out Stellplatz. 

We have been on this route for 60 days so far.


----------



## pinkgreen (Sep 24, 2010)

hi sideways 
we are just back from doing the mosel, which we did via the alsace and vosges mountains. I agree about the stellplatz being generally better than aires and also that the mosel has more n better s/pz than the rhein.

We particularly liked *Mehring beach* you can park up right on the river and sit with your glass of wine watching the cargo and passenger boats sailing along and the swans too. They have a good restaurant - although the portions are huge we got a steak the size of a brick and only ate half (the dogs dined in style!) The owners wife is english and friendly. We also went and had a meal at the s/pz next door too, with wine tasting and simple german food. oh and there's really good cycling on both sides of the river

The other one we liked was *Enkirch* a bit further up from mehring - you can park on the river and the cycling is good, the ice cream van and a little shop comes round every day. We also spent a few nights at *ellenz* stellplatz nr cochem, on a wine estate and had tastings the town was lovely and you can take your bikes on a boat across the river and explore the town on the other side and its castle - or just cycle around. 
Burgen was good too - a small s/pz in the ground of a hotel doing food, nice quiet town with a motorbike museum in a cafe,
We were told that piesport is good too but didn't visit it.
Best of luck. 
ps i've ordered my bike


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Can recommend Hans Sur Lesse in Belgium as a good stop-off point on the way. There's an aire with electric hookup and a couple of other campsites. Nice town with train that runs to some grottos.

Minheim is a very good Stellplatz on the Mosel, especially if you can get one of the front row spots.

As Teensvan says, Winntrich is good, with free wifi though you need to be careful about where you park for coverage. (Teensvan : be careful how you get out of your van...that's where my missus had her tumble which ultimately led to the DVT that finished her off. On a lighter note I can recommend the winery half way up the hill to the village - just bunged a bottle of their Feinherb into the fridge for this evening).

I must admit I found Enkirch horrendous...too big, grass too long, overcrowded...did a lap of site then left. Everyone's different though.

On the Rhine, not a Stellplatz but I would recommend Camping Rudesheim at (unsurprisingly) Rudesheim. It is a bit of a walk into town, but a pleasant one, and taxis are plentiful. In Rudesheim, Schloss Rudesheim on Drosselgasse (stands out because it has the clock tower) has an excellent courtyard with music, and Georg Breuer's wine is superlative.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi Rosbotham.

Yes some stellplatz are better than others, but 95% are very good and even last year when we were here for 15 weeks we found most very good.

The only reason we are at Wintrich this year is the WiFi while the weather is really bad. Only had a few days of sun in the last 60 days.

I have found the fishing is realy good at each of the dams along the River biggest this year 6lb 10oz so far. and I am only using sea fishing lures. Not even sure what fish I am catching, but they cook and taste good.

We shall be back in the UK for Christmas this year. Not really looking forward to UK in the winter.

steve & ann. -------------- teensvan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

i still feel for you Rosbotham


take care

Aldra


----------



## DianneT (Dec 15, 2011)

We have caravan so cannot stop on Aires therefore only Campsites and mostly ACSI Camping Card Sites off season. If you want to see places to visit in this area look here www.joysofeuropeancaravanning.co.uk


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

_There are more aires along the Mosel, loads of them _

  

Meant Stellplatz

recent 7 weeks in France is my excuse :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------

